# Duno wut 2 get...help me out



## SER Nastay Nate (Jul 9, 2005)

Hey wutz up every1. Well i am new 2 diz forum, n i jus recently got a Sentra SER 03'. N i have been tryin 2 figure out wut suspension 2 get. Im lookin @ either Tein Basics or the Nismo S-Tune. I kan get both 4 da same price, but duno which would b betta. ALso which exhaust should i get? Apexi N1, Greddy Evo, or NIsmo S-Tune? I kan get all them 4 da same price...but duno which 2 get...Help me out. PLEASE!!!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

search around a bit. engine performance questions don't belong in the suspension forum either.

If you spend some time searching, you'll find the answers you're looking for. As for the performance mods....exhaust is exhaust. search on it.


----------

